# MBTI (P) vs socionics (J) - P changing to J for the sake of ambitions?



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

*P changing to J for the sake of ambitions?*

Well i guess this is a cliche kind of thread here but i wanna see whats going on.
I learnt about MBTI and types around a month or 2 ago. a friend of mine got me into this and surpisingly many around me knew their type already but they never said much or persuaded me to start (i dont understand that behavior, how ENTPish of me). After i distributed the test to many friends around me myself i started digging into the way the test works. I ve done the MBTI since then around 10 times or maybe even more and always got ENTP. Well for the most it describes me well, ecxept maybe from the part that comes with decision making. I think im way more decisive than the average ENTP and even though i dislike rules and regulations i ve developed my self though the 22 years of my life to get a schedule and try to follow it even if it means that its not going to be followed in the exact same way. Maybe these are the results of me trying to hack myself daily to get outcomes or maybe its the fact that i actually have a clearer dream of a path to follow now and so i realised that i need to change if i want a chance to make it. 
Through my ecxitement to know more about my type and how well i could do at my dream job i ve been reading many articles, threads and books to get motivated.
Then came my encounter with this site where i learned about the Enneagram, socionics and more. Trough my enneagram test of course i got a 7w8 (standard ENTP again). Today after so long i decided to spare a little bit of time of mine and try the socionics test. I got ENTJ. 
I ve started to wonder about the questions that triggered the answer and noticed that i ve programmed myself to subconsiously stay on schedule even though i hate it. I ve done that to hack myself. 
When it comes to groups and trivial problems i tend to take the initiative quicker than the rest because i ve always hated myself for being too kind and shy in the past, burying my needs for the sake of the group. In the last 4 years or so i ve unlocked my confident self by becoming more leading, courageous and trying things i lacked in general. 
My dream had always been to start a new start up or something like that so i ve been consiously and subconsiously preparing me to do so. 
So do you think its possible to use both P and J by changing from one to the other?. I m proably more of an ENTP and ill always be (aka enthousiast) but if i dont learn how to become ENTJ when needed i feel like i'm never going to fly high enough.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

What do you mean? J and P are both present preferences dependent upon your emotions. They aren't static. If you're feeling J one day, you'll test as J. If you're feeling P one day, you'll test as P. It's most likely that you simply crossed your personal J/P line that you're comfortable with. Any person who gets a little too far out in P land will feel the necessity for J, and thus switch their emotional preferences.


----------

